# DSLEasyBox 802 & Ports freischalten für BFBC2 (PC)



## TrustN0_1 (8. September 2010)

*DSLEasyBox 802 & Ports freischalten für BFBC2 (PC)*

Hallo alle zusammen ! 

Habe folgendes Probleme bei dem ich nicht weiter komme. Ich muss für  einen Freund, auf seiner DSL-EasyBox 802 die Ports freischalten, damit  er Battlefield Bad Company 2 (PC) spielen kann. Bei der Installation und  im Spiel an sich kann er sich mit den Anmeldeserver verbinden. Nur  findet er keine Spiele-Server. Alle anderen Möglichkeiten wie  Punkbusterupdate, Spielupdater Manuel gestartet (neuster Patch ist  drauf), Neuinstallation, Windowsfirewall, hat alles nix gebracht. Das  letzte was mir noch einfällt, ist das GTA 4 auch die gleichen Probleme  machte. Da war es so, das der NAT Type zu strickt war. Habe nach paar  Minuten googeln eine genaue Anleitung gefunden wie ich das mit der  EasyBox einrichte. Nur weiß ich jetzt echt nicht, wie ich die Zahlen in  die Tabelle des Router eintragen soll.

Die Ports die geöffnet werden sollen, habe ich vom ea Forum.
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...formation.html

Port: 80 TCP
Port: 18121 TCP
Port: 18126 TCP
Port: 18126 UDP
Port: 13505 TCP 
(beim Kommentar 11 steht das die Outbound sind) 

So nun habe ich noch ein Screenshot vom W-LAN Router Menü. Wie man sehen  kann, sind die Ports für GTA 4 eingetragen. Da hatte ich auch eine  Anleitung für gehabt. Nur hier weiß ich nicht, wie und wo genau ich die  Ports eintragen soll. Kann mir einer genau erklären wo genau in die  Liste die Zahlen rein gehören.

Vielen Dank und MfG


----------

